# Advice needed in West Coast Speed issues.



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Just to give a little background. I ordered a Svede intake from west coast speeds on 4/18/15. After several weeks with no confirmation of shipment I decided to email them for an oder update, I sent several with no response. I also called and left several voicemails with no response. I then did my research and found out how poorly run customer service is at WCS and that they typically take a while to send products. 

Everyday this past week I have called WCS multiple times, now I no longer get several rings and then voicemail. All I get is a busy/disconnected signal.
I am very worried this means they might have just closed up shop and I am out my money? 

So long story short, does anyone know if WCS is still in business. Should I attempt to dispute the CC charges or keep my fingers crossed and hope the intake appears at m door sometime? 

I was hoping to have this intake for a car show in July, now Im wondering if I need to just go with Duspeed? 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

meekergto said:


> I ordered a Svede intake from west coast speeds on 4/18/15.


You should have joined this site sooner. Much has been said about how WCS has screwed up as far as that intake goes. Do a search. The Xair seem to be the consensus intake since getting a Svede is pretty much impossible these days. I recall reading that Svede even considered restarting making them again himself but because there are good, affordable products like the Xair now on the market it wouldn't be worth his effort.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

I too have been trying to get a hold of West Coast Speed to buy some products, and have had no luck. Only get a busy signal on the phone number, and all emails have gone un-responded. Fortunately I have not sent them any money.

I was looking to purchase their "Fast Acting IAT Sensor". I will be making another post asking for forum member help for this part. If West Coast Speed doesnt want my money, maybe a forum member will 

BTW, I have also had the same problem with Third Shift Studios. Was also looking to purchase some custom fender emblems. What is with these companies? There either in business or there not. If there not, pull down the damn website and stop taking peoples money!

meekergto: I would definately call your credit card company and dispute the charges. Most cards offer fraud protection (not Frog protection, lol).


----------



## Lsxchivo (Jul 28, 2015)

I just last week sent 2 emails and called twice and no luck. Ive also been tryning to get a cold air and other parts as well. Good thing i joined the forum before purchasing the items....


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

meekergto said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to give a little background. I ordered a Svede intake from west coast speeds on 4/18/15. After several weeks with no confirmation of shipment I decided to email them for an oder update, I sent several with no response. I also called and left several voicemails with no response. I then did my research and found out how poorly run customer service is at WCS and that they typically take a while to send products.
> 
> ...


Call your credit card company now, if it AMEX you may have a chance but with others you may be past the window for a chargeback.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP hasn't been back in over a month.


----------

